# bedtime for aviary canaries



## seanjackson (Mar 20, 2011)

hi all i have a aviary and inside shed sleep but they dont seem to go in on there own wat time should they go to bed. also how big should there door be to get in and out.??


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

seanjackson said:


> hi all i have a aviary and inside shed sleep but they dont seem to go in on there own wat time should they go to bed. also how big should there door be to get in and out.??


I missed this one ...sorry.
Door size doesn't matter...If you provide a light for an hour after dark,and put the highest perches in the enclosed section.It should encourage the birds to roost inside at night.


----------

